# n7 thorn bush



## harmon (Jun 15, 2013)

I guess these pics and the n6 post are too close for identification. I dont know enough about them to even know that much. But if they can be IDd thanks


----------



## harmon (Jun 15, 2013)

they are more thorny bushes


----------



## Brighton (Apr 14, 2013)

The top one is a rose bush of some kind, the bottom one might be either blackberry or raspberry, harder to tell on that the bottom one.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm leaning towards blackberry. The stems look to be squarish.


----------



## wogglebug (May 22, 2004)

Brighton said:


> The top one is a rose bush of some kind,


Agreed. It seems to be growing from the rootstock, with grafted top wood probably died out.


Brighton said:


> the bottom one might be either blackberry or raspberry, harder to tell on that the bottom one.





dizzy said:


> I'm leaning towards blackberry. The stems look to be squarish.


I'd say blackberry too. The thorns look more vicious than a raspberry normally gets.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

Yes. A rose and a blackberry.


----------



## northeastcallin (Mar 11, 2013)

Agreed


----------



## harmon (Jun 15, 2013)

Cool thanks


----------

